

Show HN: Wall of Awesome - let your coworkers know how awesome they are - rrhoover

When I joined my current company two years ago, we were a small, passionate team of 10.  As we've grown to over 50 people, I've been thinking a lot about how to maintain our amazing startup culture.<p>This led me to begin building Wall of Awesome (http://wallofaweso.me).<p>We all use several products in our daily work routine (e.g. dropbox, google docs, adium pivotal tracker) but so few that are designed to help build a great culture.  While culture is formed through the attitude and actions of the team, a product like Wall of Awesome may be able to help.<p>Would love to hear your guys' thoughts and if you're interested, please submit your email address at http://wallofaweso.me and I'll keep you in the loop.
======
rrhoover
clicky: <http://wallofaweso.me>

